# P11DC anyone get this code yet?



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Its been 10000 trouble free miles but this CEL popped up yesterday.

Google says NOX2 sensor. I haven't seen anyone with a Gen 2 post about getting one yet.

Anyone have any experience? Car has 20k miles total.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

God I sure hope that doesn't make its way back into the Gen 2 cars.

You're still under B2B, so I'd go get that replaced for free _just_ before your warranty is up (since that means the sensor itself will be warrantied for another year).


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

MP81 said:


> God I sure hope that doesn't make its way back into the Gen 2 cars.
> 
> You're still under B2B, so I'd go get that replaced for free _just_ before your warranty is up (since that means the sensor itself will be warrantied for another year).


I just read through your thread where you had the same issue on your Gen1

I sure hope this isn't a reoccurring problem.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I was hoping it would not be. They changed the part number on the Gen 1, but I don't know what was changed - hopefully something that keeps that sensor from failing again.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Took it to the dealer part of on order. They tell me it's fine to drive.

Does anyone know if the DEF and regens will be affected by the NOX 2 sensor being faulty?

I'm probably going to put 1000 miles on it before the part comes in dont want to screw up the DPF or something


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We had the NOX2 code on and off for years - never affected how the car ran.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

MP81 said:


> We had the NOX2 code on and off for years - never affected how the car ran.


Yeah I've been doing some more reading on it and it sounds a lot like the downstream O2 sensor on a gas car.

It's only job is to tell if the SCR is working or not much like the post cat O2 is just to make sure the cat is working.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That has been my understanding. The only reason I had to replace ours in order to end the countdown was because it likely couldn't complete the repair verification procedure without throwing a code and cutting it short.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

BobJacobson said:


> Took it to the dealer part of on order. They tell me it's fine to drive.
> 
> Does anyone know if the DEF and regens will be affected by the NOX 2 sensor being faulty?


My NOx sensor was flakey, well, most of the first year I had the car. Turned out to be a nicked wire that corroded. May have come from the factory that way, but could also have been damage done during servicing -- it all has to come apart for a flywheel replacement.

I'm over 32k miles now and have no emissions issues at the moment.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Update... literally almost exactly a year later and this light came on again. P11DC. havent gotten a chance to get it to the dealer yet. I'm assuming it is covered under the powertrain warranty now but we will see.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Not Powertrain - B2B warranty.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

NOX Sensor 2 replacement should most definitely be covered by powertrain.

See attached photo.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Not Powertrain - B2B warranty.


My owners manual has sensors listed under the diesel components in the powertrain warranty so I will be very upset of they try to tell me otherwise.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Okay - so they definitely changed it from Gen 1, then. I was going based off that - sorry for the confusion.

I'm glad to see they're actually covering some of the parts for more than 3/36k now.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Okay - so they definitely changed it from Gen 1, then. I was going based off that - sorry for the confusion.
> 
> I'm glad to see they're actually covering some of the parts for more than 3/36k now.


Yeah it looks like all of the emissions stuff is covered by powertrain. 

That's actually one of the reasons I bought the car especially in canada as the 17s still had the 100k mile powertrain.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, seems like they finally put some actual coverage on those parts, compared to us Gen 1 CTD owners who simply were boned (aside from a select few parts having specialized coverage for 10/120k).


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I had always thought the emmisions warranty was 80,000 miles no matter the brand.

I googled this question:

How long is the GM emissions warranty?

and got this response:

*Warranty Coverage: Cars, Trucks, SUVs, Vans | Chevrolet*

https://www.chevrolet.com/owners/warranty

From the first 2 years or *24,000 miles* to 3 years or 36,000 miles, defects in material or workmanship continue to be covered under the New Vehicle Limited Warranty Bumper-to-Bumper coverage. Specified major components are covered for the first 8 years or *80,000 miles*, whichever comes first, see dealer for details.

Now to see what the major components are.







View attachment 269695



Excerpted from: *Warranty and Owner Assistance Information - Chevrolet*


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The specified major components on 8/80 warranty are the engine control module and catalytic converter. 

15/150 PZEV(gas) warranty is totally different animal, and is what you want if you register your car in a Cali emission state. The gen2 wasn't available PZEV certified though.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I cannot speak to the PZEV issue as I am not familiar with that, but unless I've read something wrong, the 2018 warranty covers more than those two components although yours and Chevys definition of Major may differ.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I cannot speak to the PZEV issue as I am not familiar with that, but unless I've read something wrong, the 2018 warranty covers more than those two components although yours and Chevys definition of Major may differ.


What differs is the coverage. The 8/80 on a Cruze covers catalytic converter, engine control module and trans control module. You'll notice on your documents those items have dual asterisks, denoting the 8/80 coverage. That coverage is in all 50 states and Canada(as 130K km)

Everything on that list is covered under bumper to bumper warranty which is 3/36. Which is longer than the Federal 2/24 warranty. Cars registered in California emsissions states get coverage to 3/50 on those items in the list.

Additionally on LE2 cars in Cali Emission states the intercooler is covered for 7/70.

LH7(CTD) cars also get the intercooler covered as well as the Charge Air Bypass Regulator Solenoid Valve Vacuum Tube. 

Long story short....That list isn't as impressive as it seems at first blush when you understand the warranties our cars actually have. (Though they are far better than the 12month/12k mile warranties of the 80s and earlier.)


----------

